# Need help with this lathe!



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jul 28, 2008)

My cousin (our neighbor) just went and bought this lathe. He's gonna be a member on this forum soon. He's 13 years old and his user name will probably be Mitchel. Does anyone have this lathe? He hasn't got it yet and he won't for about 2 weeks yet,but he want to buy some accessories and tools now. What's the TPI and the MT? Thanks!:wink:

Here's the link:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38515


----------



## altaciii (Jul 28, 2008)

Jared,
When I first got the fever and wanted to get in as cheap as possible, I bought the same lathe.  I sold it 2 weeks later.  It's not very stable and way to big for the job I wanted it for.   Tell you cousin to save his money and buy something that is worth the effort.  I found out that the lathe is the least of our expenses.


----------



## brycej (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Jared, 

The thread is 3/4" 10 T.P.I. I don't believe that either the headstock or the tailstock on this lathe have a taper. Have a look at the manual for yourself.

http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/38000-38999/38515.PDF


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jul 28, 2008)

Too late. He bought it without even asking me. I could have got him a nice lathe for about the same price. Thanks!


----------



## DocStram (Jul 29, 2008)

*Friends don't let friends purchase HF lathes.*   I'm a big fan of Harbor Freight ... but not when it comes to  lathes.  They accept returns.


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 29, 2008)

You will not be able to find accessories for that lathe. It was not designed for the kind of things we do. Return it and get a refund or buy a different lathe.

This is the lathe you want if you are looking for an inexpensive lathe from HF for turning pens.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95607


----------



## Hayseedboy (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree!  Return it without question.  They will give him his money back or at the very minimum he could trade it's value for sandpaper, drill bits etc.

He needs to save a little more money and buy something that won't discourage him.

lr


----------



## Jarheaded (Jul 29, 2008)

I have one sitting in storage. I received it from someone that had no idea of what they bought. I am slowly cannabilizing it for parts, thats about all it is good for. The whole bed will twist and I couldn't bring myself to even try it out. Send it back and tell him to wait until he can find a decent lathe.


----------



## kirkfranks (Jul 29, 2008)

You said that he won't get it for about two weeks. That leads me to believe that it may not have shipped yet. Tell him to try to cancel before it ships so he can save on shipping.:usflag:


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hope he doesn't get discouraged. Patience is not a virtue of many 13 year olds.


----------



## jrc (Jul 31, 2008)

You will not be happy with this lathe. Someone I know got this one and was $50 SHIPPING.  Could not find a mandrell to fit.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope he likes it. He paid $99 total for it. Cheap if you ask me. Too cheap. He said that if he has any trouble with it,he'll send it back and buy some other one.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 2, 2008)

He'd better find something wrong with it quickly (the lack of accessories should be enough "wrong") and take it back. 


Whatever lathe he gets, TELL HIM TO BE SURE that it has a MT2 headstock and tailstock. Most every pen accessory that uses the MT is an MT2. Avoid MT1. 

That being said, Penn State's Turncrafter lathes are usually the lowest priced lathes and tend to get good reviews.


I have the Delta and do not like it for what they charge for it. All the locks (tailstock, motor, ram) are very cheesy and do not hold very well.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 4, 2008)

He got it Thursday and sent it back Friday. It came with some handles broken,the tail stock didn't line up with the headstock,and he didn't like how you adjust the tool rest and the tail stock with bolts. He don't have alot of money so he needs a cheap but good lathe. Any suggestions?


----------



## les-smith (Aug 4, 2008)

I use the Wilton mini lathe.  Got it at Amazon for $100.00 with shipping included.  Pro: Fully electronic speed control (no belts to change).  *Con: #1MT.*

Made by the same company that owns Jet and Powermatic so you get a lot of the same quality IMHO.

http://www.wmhtoolgroup.com/Categories.aspx

It's $136.00 on Amazon now with free shipping.
http://www.amazon.com/Wilton-99177-...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1217905248&sr=8-1

I've paid for my lathe a 100 times over with the pens I've made with it.


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 10, 2008)

I have both that large piece'o'junk lathe and the benchtop one Randy linked to.

the big one is stable enough for bowls, but the speed is really too high. The tailstock won't come close to lining up with the headstock. There is a good half inch of slop in its mounting. 

I'm thinking about just cutting off the bed and devoting it to bowls and such after I pulley it to turn at a much slower speed. I've done some decent work on it, but could never do pens worth a @#$ on it. As soon as I got the little one, my work drastically improved. 

Oh, and the tailstock has a #2 morse taper. The headstock is solid.


----------

